# Looking for a good equipment supplier



## stasis (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello all, after years of garage refining I find myself in a fortunate position to do a couple things. First being able to restart my business recyling electronic scrap and soon as i get my facility setup within the next couple months I will be posting here as well as a couple other sites a price list for all the materials as well as offering incentives for forum members.

Next and foremost i will begin outfitting a complete lab for all my refining and am looking for a good reliable reasonably priced company or site to purchase a LOT of lab equipment. So i was looking for some feedback and ideas of who you have used and who you would recommend. Also i live in Florida around port saint Lucie and i will be looking for a fume hood if anyone local in the state may have one for sale.

The plan is to purchase a decent sized shed to make my lab so when i move it can be moved with me. I figured a 10×15 would provide me with the space i need for a rather complete lab to suit my needs.

As always I appreciate any and all input and ideas from you all and maybe thinking of things i haven't thought of or ideas for oganization or whatever. Thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from any and all of you.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.goldrefiningequipment.com/Aqua-Regia-Hoods.html

You should also consider installing everything in a 20' storage container, it is it's own building and will relocate easily.


----------

